# Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" inflorescence



## ragn4rok

Hi,



















I think it's the smallest flower on earth. 

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## Bert H

Nice shot Jeffrey, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AaronT

Yes, very cool indeed.


----------



## KeIgO86

cool! The plant seems to be in emersed form. I wonder if it could flower in submersed form.


----------



## Rickylp

Jeffrey,

wath substrate and lightning are youusing for grow emersed HC?

do you keep it in an enclosed or open container?

Do you fertilize it?

im asking cause im growing HC emersed with no good results.

any tips and tricks are welcomed

Ricky.


----------



## Freemann

Last time HC flowered for me it was when winter was coming in and after flowering it almost died. HC is one of the easiest plants to grow emersed, a closed glass tank with potting soil on the bottom 3 cm will do (not mud let it dry a bit before planting), plant small bunches all around this way it will creep fast and cover the whole substrate. Don't leave in direct summer sunlight (keep in shade) make sure soil is moist spray once in a while less in winter autumn spring (once a week can even do) more in summer, withstands long periods with no watering in this kind of enclosed setup.
Cheers


----------



## ragn4rok

Rickylp said:


> Jeffrey,
> 
> wath substrate and lightning are you using for grow emersed HC?
> 
> do you keep it in an enclosed or open container?
> 
> Do you fertilize it?
> 
> im asking cause im growing HC emersed with no good results.
> 
> any tips and tricks are welcomed
> 
> Ricky.












Hi Ricky, 

I'm using 3cm wet potting soil for the substrate and natural sunlight in an open container. It doesn't need any special care to grow emmersed. 

Jeff


----------



## billionzz

Hi Jeff,

Can you tell me what's the average temp. and humidity at the time of the year you are growing HC?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ragn4rok

Hi Bill, 

avg. temp : 20 - 29 C
humidity range : min 65 - max 95 

Jeff


----------



## billionzz

Hi Jeff, 

I live in the Houston, TX, area and was wondering how the HC might grow here emersed.

Our summer temps. are around 94 F (34 C) and the humidity starts out most days in the 90's during the summer months.

Your temperature in Indonesia and Freeman's in Greece is a little cooler than here, I hope the HC can withstand the heat here and grow the same.

Bill


----------



## epicfish

Sorry for digging up such an old thread, but being able to grow emersed HC would be awesome.

Anyone think it could be grown indoors with frequent misting? My apartment doesn't really get too hot, and the humidity would be low. Wondering what I can do to keep it a little higher.


----------



## Freemann

Keeping it in an enclosed tank like I described above removes your humidity problem, just make sure you have enough light above it and the soil suface in the tank is always a bit wet, using a mister is a good method to wet the plants and the soil (if you notice an empty crack between the glass and the soil you surely water to little) also planting small batches all over will greatly accelarate the spread of the plant.


----------



## jimmyjam

i have a question.. do u keep it part shade.. bc i tried it this wk and it burnt to death.. lol it was also saran wrapped too


----------

